# Umstellung im Forum...



## sigfra (29. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

Hallo ihr Mod`s ... 

ihr habt da ja gestern wieder etwas im Forum geändert... was ich persönlich.. und auch einige andere...  ... nicht so gut finden...

aber ich sprech jetzt mal für mich...

wenn man bisher in der Mitgliederliste auf einen Nick gegangen ist, konnte man sehen, wo sich derjenige aufhält bzw. was er gerade macht...

.. somit konnte ich auch sehen, ob ich ihn bei irgendetwas störe...z.B. in der Spielhalle... oder beim spielen... was ja dann nicht so gut ist, wenn man grad den Highscore am knacken ist......

Jetzt sie man nur noch... letzte Aktivität... heute um was weiß ich...

... ich persönlich finde das nicht gut... und beantrage hiermit wieder den alten Zustand...   ...

Aber vielleicht steh ich ja mit meiner Meinung alleine da...   

... wir werden sehen...

... oder wir könnten ja auch abstimmen......

... oder würfeln... ...

oder einfach abwarten... vielleicht ändert sich wieder was...


----------



## Conny (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Hallo Frank,

mir ist das auch aufgefallen! 
Ohne Näheres zu wissen, würde ich singen:

Drah di net um, der Komisar geht um

Der Datenschutz hat zugeschlagen :__ nase:


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Morgen........

Oja da geb ich dir mal wieder 100% recht lieber Frank.

Finde es auch zum  .Kann man überhaupt mal fragen,warum ihr MODS das umgestellt habt.?
Denke eine plausible erklärung wäre schön von euch (MODS).....


LG Chris

P.s...Oder wollt ihr das Forum sowies mal neu strukturieren??


----------



## karsten. (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen........
> 
> Oja da geb ich dir mal wieder 100% recht lieber Frank.
> 
> ...



Klar kann man !



			
				Chrisinger schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Denke eine plausible Erklärung wäre schön von euch (MODS).....
> 
> ...




Mods  M o d e r a t o r e n  haben weitgehend keine Ahnung von Forensoftware 
die versuchen zur richtigen Zeit auf die richtigen Knöpfe zu drücken....

den Geist des Forums zu erhalten , 
rechtliche Probleme zu verhindern ,
Schweinkram zu löschen und so weiter

das was Ihr meint sind
Betreiber , Administratoren , Techniker , Bestimmer und Bezahler 

die kann man natürlich auch direkt fragen !

nette Leute ! übrigens

is nicht so , 
dass die nur aus Spass User ärgern ! Ehrlich !

keep cool ! 

zum Kotzen ist was Anderes !

Wir machen das hier alle nur zum Vergnügen ........
speziell Die deren Namen hier grün erscheinen 

klingt komisch , is aber so  

ich denke manchmal , 
was wäre , 
wenn Ich mir Freunde einlade .....
und die würden mich so anmachen   ........... 

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## mume (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

WOW,was für eine nette Erklärung,warum die Onlineliste umgestellt wurde...und soooo verständlich für uns!
Und vor allem...das was ich gerade geschrieben habe ist noch nicht einmal böse gemeint,sondern es ist einfach nur traurig,dass keine richtige Erklärung  kommt,auf die ganz einfach gestellte Frage von sigfra!


Liebe Grüsse
Sigrid


----------



## Thorsten (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Ihr lieben, 

wartet doch mal ab. 
Eine _Erklärung_ wird in den nächsten Stunden, Tagen kommen.

Nicht immer so ungeduldig sein, wenn wir nicht gleich Zeit finden auf etwas / einen Thread zu antworten.

Wir haben hier immo eine Menge Arbeit im Forum (von dem Privaten mal abgesehen), also immer Ruhig bleiben.


----------



## karsten. (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Hallo

MIR ging es gar nicht um die Umstellung der Onlineleiste
davon habe ich nämlich gar keine Ahnung

sondern um die Art und Weise 

mfG


----------



## sigfra (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

ich hab meinen Text wieder gelöscht..


... ich werd auch nicht weiter öffentlich anheizen......


... brauch ich nicht...


... von mir aus kann dieser Thread geschlossen werden... kein Interresse mehr..


----------



## Eugen (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

@ sig+fra  

ich für meinen Teil hatte noch nie das Gefühl,dass ich jemanden bei einer wichtigen Tätigkeit stören würde, wenn ich hier was reinschreibe.
Auch wenn ich jemand anrufe,schaue ich nicht ins Forum,ob er gerade ein HighScore am knacken ist.  

Kann es sein,dass die "Shoutbox-family" jetzt nimmer sehen kann,wer da so alles mitliest ?  
Bedenkt : "Neugier ist eine Zier,doch besser lebt sichs ohne ihr"  

Gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt. 




@karsten : 

P.S. dass da im Profil steht,was ich gerade im Forum mache,war mir bis eben noch nicht bewußt. Geht auch keinen was an. :


Nachtrag:

@Frank  Du hast in deiner Signatur stehen "das Wesentliche ist für das Auge unsichtbar"

So solls auch bleiben


----------



## Thorsten (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich hab den Eindruck, das im Moment die Mods und Betreiber usw...recht empfindlich sind... denn ich weiß nicht bzw. kann nicht


Hi Frank, 
wir sind nicht empfindlich und machen auch niemanden an.
Nur, nehmen Beleidigungen, Stänkerreien in letzter Zeit überhand, was wir nicht mehr zulassen, 
und in Zukunft sofort unterbinden werden. (*hiermit ist nicht deine Frage und dieser Thread gemeint!!*)



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Es war von mir eine ganz normale Frage... wenn ich diese Frage nicht stellen darf oder wie auch immer, dann muß das einem gesagt werden... ...


Natürlich darfst Du diese Frage stellen, und sie wird auch beantwortet.


----------



## sigfra (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Hallo Thorsten...

von mir aus kannst du hier schließen... an weiteren Antworten oder Erklärungen hab ich kein Interresse mehr...

... hat aber jetzt auch nichts mit dir zu tun...


----------



## sigfra (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Hallo zusammen...


sorry... wenn ich mit meiner banalen Frage Unfrieden ins Forum bringe...

Wird mit Sicherheit nicht mehr vorkommen...

... dies war keine Absicht von mir......

ich wollte auch nicht irgendwie Stimmung unter den Usern hier machen... ..

... auch wollt ich die User nicht aufheizen.... oder wie auch immer...

...so ... damit hat es sich für mich...

in Zukunft werd ich mir 5 mal überlegen, eine Frage zu stellen, die das Forum betrifft...

...isch habe fertisch...


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann man !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Karsten,

das mit meinem smilie war nicht wörtlich,denn dann hätte ich es ausgeschrieben.Wenn du/ihr euch beleidigt fühlt,dann tut es mir leid,denn so war es nicht gemeint........... 


Auf die "Berufsbezeichnung" hat ja schon Frank geantwortet.Da ist nichts weiteres hinzuzufügen...... Und ja.........es sind sehr nette menschen...

Karsten warum/mit was hab ich dich angemacht?.....
Habe lediglich meine Meinung gesagt!

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Stimmung hier im Forum auf einem Tiefstand............warum das so ist?.......



LG Chris


----------



## Juleli (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

SOOO - und jetzt machen wir alle eine große Gruppenumarmung ... Ok?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Prima, bitte die Damen links und Rechts von mir  

Aber stimmt schon, man sollte bei solchen Aktionen (auch wenn sie mir nicht aufgefallen sind) die User einfach mal benachrichtigen. Find ich nur Fair.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Joachim (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

@Juleli
  ... wenn doch morgen schon März wäre ...  

@Sigfra
Ich habs mal verschoben - betrift ja wohl eher den Support und nicht das Schwarze Brett - aber das nur am Rande (und nicht pöse gemeint!  )

Zum Thema:

Conny liegt sooo falsch nicht (Datenschutz) und wegen eben diesem Datenschutz darf ich dazu nix sagen, denn dann wüsstet ihr es und ich müsste euch alle töten ...     

Ne, mal im ernst - es kann nun immernoch gesehen werden, wer wann online ist, und wer in welchem Forum grad liest oder schreibt. Die Funktion, zum nachsehen, wer WO sich aufhält ist seit kurzem deaktiviert, weil sie von einigen wenigen Usern missbräuchlich genutz wurde. So einfach kann das sein ... 

@mume
Ein wenig wunder ich mich jetzt aber schon, sollte die Deaktivierung der Funktion doch unter anderem dir zu gute kommen  

@all
Ich würde mich freuen (ich spreche da sicher für alle Mods) wenn uns mal  wieder etwas mehr Vertrauen entgegen gebracht werden würde, was Entscheidungen das Forum und User betreffend angeht. :beeten:  

Eugens Frage: "Kann es sein,dass die "Shoutbox-family" jetzt nimmer sehen kann,wer da so alles mitliest ?" 
... wird vielleicht soweit nicht daneben liegen und wenn er Recht haben sollte, dann kann ich nur wieder auf den Chat und die Möglichkeit privater Räume verweisen - die Shoutbox war nie eine "Geheimratsecke" und wird es auch nie werden.


----------



## Joachim (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

@Uwe
Ich schick dir ne PN wenn ich mich heut abmelde und morgen eine, wenn ich mich anmelde ...   

Wenn wir (jetzt erklär ich mich schon wieder  ) jeden klick, den wir im Mod/Adminpanel machen von nun an kommentieren sollen oder gar um Erlaubnis fragen, dann können wir gleich noch ein extra Forum aufmachen und den lieben langen Herbst/Winter uns drüber totdiskutieren.
Mal ehrlich, im Frühjahr/Sommer sind solche (Zitat: ) "Aktionen" auch ständig und nebenher gelaufen und hat höchst selten jemanden überhaupt interessiert, geschweige denn, das gleich sowas wie hier draus wurde ...


----------



## Uli (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> das was Ihr meint sind
> Betreiber , Administratoren , Techniker , Bestimmer und Bezahler
> 
> die kann man natürlich auch direkt fragen !


hi,
und genau das habe ich ich schon am sonntag per pm getan und habe eine plausible erklaerung erhalten.
gruß uli


----------



## Conny (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Hallo an alle grünen und schwarzen und blauen guten Geister im Forum,

es muß überall jemanden geben der die Arbeit tut und der darf dann auch bestimmen!   für jeden einen!
Und leider bekommen die dann auch immer die  Aber das ist auch wie überall bei den Ehrenamtlern :


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Uwe
> Ich schick dir ne PN wenn ich mich heut abmelde und morgen eine, wenn ich mich anmelde ...



Du weisst genau das es so nicht gemeint ist :__ nase:  Und ich weiss das du es nicht so meinst, oder ?

Ich betreibe selber 2 Foren. Und ich habe mir nun mal angewöhnt globale Änderungen anzukündigen.


Nix für Ungut

Uwe


----------



## sigfra (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> und genau das habe ich ich schon am sonntag per pm getan und habe eine plausible erklaerung erhalten.
> gruß uli



His zusammen...

aha...


fein... wußt ich nicht, das man sowas per PN erfragt..

na gut... war jetzt aber endgültig mein letzter Beitrag zu dem Thema...


----------



## sigfra (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle grünen und schwarzen und blauen guten Geister im Forum,
> 
> 
> es muß überall jemanden geben der die Arbeit tut und der darf dann auch bestimmen!   für jeden einen!



Conny.. darum geht es doch gar nicht... das haben wir doch schon oft genug gesagt, das wir die Arbeit der Mods und Betreiber und Bestimmer usw. achten und respektieren...



> Und leider bekommen die dann auch immer die  Aber das ist auch wie überall bei den Ehrenamtlern



Conny... versteh ich nicht... wer hat denn hier jetzt Haue bekommen... weder ein Mod noch ein Techniker noch ein Betreiber oder sonst was...

... wahrscheinlich bin ich heute zu dumm, um einige Antworten zu verstehen...


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich bin ich heute zu dumm, um einige Antworten zu verstehen...




....zu dumm nicht,es liegt einfach daran,das viele deinen Anfangbeitrag nicht versanden haben....



LG Chris


----------



## Conny (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Halloooooo,

nein Frank, Du bist bestimmt nicht zu dumm  
doch Chris, ich habe den Angangsbeitrag gelesen und verstanden!


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

hallo Conny,

dich meinte ich damit nicht.......

OK?

LG Chris


----------



## Digicat (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

He, He, Leute   

Warum so ????

Chris & Conny  

Das ist doch das alles nicht wert, wir haben uns ja schließlich freiwillig hier her begeben, keiner hat uns dazu gezwungen, also ......

Erfreut Euch doch an den schönen Seiten des daseins, nicht Konfrontation ist das Schlagwort, sonder ein gutes Miteinander (ich bin kein Prediger, Pfarrer oder sonst was).

OK., da ist etwas im Forum umgestellt worden, und  

Geht jetzt die Welt unter, weil ich nicht mehr sehe wer gerade was macht im Forum.
Also ich für meinen Teil brauch das nicht, ja, es war hilfreich, aber ohne gehts genauso.

Darum sollte der Umgang miteinander doch nicht schlechter (rüderer Ton) werden.


----------



## Conny (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Hallo,
bitte anstellen: eins für Chris  , Frank hat schon eins, eins für Helmut  .
So. Jetzt ist aber gut


----------



## Digicat (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Servus Küsserkönigin  

War das jetzt fürs neue Avatar  

oder für die Katze in der Signatur


----------



## Holger1969 (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

@Frank: Du hattest ganz recht mit dem, was du am Anfang des Threads sagtest....... Mach keine "Rolle rückwärts" 

@Karsten: Du musst Chris nicht so anfahren. Vielleicht solltest du das mal bei anderen tun  

@all: Der Wind hier wird immer rauher (und das hat sicher nichts mit der Jahreszeit zu tun)...... Schade eigentlich.

@Mods, äh sorry Moderatoren: Wenn das so weiter geht, könnt ihr meinen Account löschen......

Habe fertig, gute Nacht!


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

hallo

ich finde es ziemlich schade , daß sich tonart so verschärft bei einer einfachen frage.
man redet über dies und das hier-warum kann man dann nicht eine normale frage stellen das forum betreffend bzw eine funktion?

vielleicht bin ich gerade was sensibel , aber ich empfinde , daß sich hier die stimmung ziemlich verändert hat.als ich hierherkam habe ich dieses forum als sehr freundlich , warmherzig und freundschaftlich empfunden...

vielleicht liegts am herbst , der ja schon ein paar monate andauert.

grüssle 
ulla


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

....Wie ich schon sagte...schmeist die guten Sitten über Bord und laßt das Ekel raushängen....

Nein mal ehrlich, nur weil der Herbst / Winter vor der Tür steht, manch einer mehr Zeit hat, sollte man diese sinnvoll nutzen und nicht mit unnötigen Diskussionen verbringen...
...überlegt mal, wegen dieser einfachen Umstellung im Forum sind schon über 30 Antworten geschrieben worden. Viele ganuso belanglos wie meine, aber...

Das ist es nicht wert...

Wie wäre es denn, die Weihnachtsdeko mal zu entstauben, schon mal den Baum ausspäen...Kürbisse aushölen das sind Dinge die aktuell sind.


----------



## sabine71 (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

  Jetzt umarmt Euch alle mal und habt Euch wieder lieb  

Ich denke das dieses Forum von unseren Moderatoren sehr gut "im Griff" gehalten wird, sodaß es in der Form wie wir es kennen bestehen kann.

Es gibt immer wieder Neuerungen, die der Datenschutz verlangt (habe ich im Büro auch mit zu tun). 

Die Moderatoren tun hier ihr möglichstes (*in der Freizeit*) um allen Bestimmungen gerecht zu werden.

Sollten Sie dem nicht nachkommen kann der Forenbetreiber rechtlich belangt werden.

Also, lassen wir Sie Ihre "Freizeitarbeit" in Ruhe tun, damit wir noch gaanz lange das Vergnügen an diesem super Forum haben. 


So, ganz viele Knutschis    und wir machen jetzt eine Gruppenumarmung  
(wer das nicht mag, kann ja auch in den Wald gehen und Bäume anschreien   )


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

Hi alle,

ich habe jetzt herausgefunden warum hier einiges im Forum umgestellt wird. 

Dies ist ein Kompott gegen mich und ich lege hiermit ganz energisch Prost ein !!!

Bisher konnte ich immer sehen wie lange Dodi in ihrer Arbeitszeit im Forum unterwegs war und was sie dort machte.
Jetzt kann ich diss nicht mehr. Womit soll ich denn jetzt am Monatsende begründen warum ich ihr das Gehalt kürze und um wieviel (im Durchschnitt meist so gegen Null) ???

Jetzt kann ich wahrscheinlich wegen meiner mir Zugemuteten Konkurs anmelden...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*



> ....Kompott gegen mich....






> Ein Kompott ist eine Süßspeise aus gekochtem oder eingemachtem Obst.
> 
> Kompott wird aus ganzen oder geteilten Früchten wie beispielsweise Birnen oder Zwetschgen hergestellt. Das Obst wird in einer Flüssigkeit, zum Beispiel Wasser, Sirup, Fruchtsaft oder __ Wein, sanft gegart. Häufig werden Gewürze wie Zimt und Gewürznelken hinzugegeben. Das Kompott kann frisch kalt oder warm serviert werden, oder es wird in Weckgläsern eingekocht.
> 
> ...


----------



## karsten. (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Umstellung im Forum...*

@ Jo       

irgendwie konnte meine Zugemutete darüber gar nicht lachen....

noch so´ne Sache 
genetisch bedingte Humorlosigkeit    

schönen Abend


----------

